# Playa Tropicana Alcossebre



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We are going to Spain for two weeks at Christmas. We have been for four times and stayed in Bonterra Park, L'Alquilera (twice) and Torre del Sal. We liked all of them but we like to go to different places. 
Has anybody been to Playa Tropicana? Are the pitches sunny? We have a small dog - are dogs allowed? 
Thanks. 
Regards, 
Cilka


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We've been to playa Tropicana the last 2 winters and had sunny pitches however we were on the rally.

Dogs are not permitted except on the first 2 rows next to the road and must not be walked on the site.

The road outside the site is quiet and at times you have to divert because the sea floods it on the dry riverbed.

The site is 2/3kms from Alcossebra but for most of it there is a footpath or boardwalk.

The site has a supermarket with supermarket prices not the usual inflated prices. This year there should be a covered pool - it was started last year!

The toilet blocks are dated but clean and the water is very hot.

The beach across the road is pebbles and sand at low tide - ideal for a swim last April - not sure about Dec!!!!

Jan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The problem I had when visiting this site a few years ago was low tree branches. They must have grown some since. Is this still a problem for a 3m high motorhome?

peedee


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have been to this site and would agree with the other posts. However, we were not on the rally and we found the choice of decent pitches was limited. 

Sal


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We are currently on this site and the pitch we are on would be sunny if only the sun was shining !!

We had no problem with low branches on trees and our MH is 3metres high.

As far as i am aware NO dogs are allowed on this site at all fullstop.


Keith


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much for the answers.
I think we'll have a look and if we don't like it (or dogs are not allowed), we will go to Torre del sal or Bonterra.
I hope the weather improves by then.

Cilka


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Here is the link to the Sites PDF campsite reservations doc which says No Dogs.

http://www.campingplayatropicana.com/resources/downloads/CondParcelasEN.pdf


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

It certainly says no dogs and on the rally it is no dogs, however last year they were allowing dog owners to use the first 2 rows just inside the gate, we know we heard and saw them, we were on the 3rd row!!! I suppose when times are bad they ease the rules. But as stated it is a no dogs site in all publications.

Jan


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

It says here that dogs are allowed in low season, that's why we tjought we would go there. 
http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/valencia/campsite-playa-tropicana-108186/
We are still deciding where to go.
Regards,
Cilka


----------

